# Start von Programmen in der Linuxshell automatisieren



## FliTTi (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe einen dedizierten Linuxserver, und möchte bei diesem, immer wenn er neu gestartet wird, dass ein Programm aufgrufen wird. Mein Problem ist: Ich bin noch ziemlich neu, es ist ein Redhat Rechner, und ich kann nur per Shell zugreifen. Also währe nett, wenn Ihr mir sagen könntet, wie ich diese Problem lösen kann und wie ich den richtigen Runlevel finde. Danke für eure Antworten ich bin gespannt


----------



## Lampe (2. Juni 2004)

Runlevel steht in /etc/inittab drin, Zeile: id:3:initdefault:
Dann einfach ein Skript unter /etc/rc3.d/ schreiben und das gewünschte Programme durch das Skript starten lassen.


----------



## FliTTi (2. Juni 2004)

*Antwort*

Hey,
Ich habe noch ein bisschen im Internet gesuft und eine Lösung gefunden:
"crontab -e" eingeben. (natürlich ohne "). Dannach "i" drücken (wieder ohne ", wie jetzt immer). Dann eingeben: 
"@reboot username scriptname" 
username und scriptname sind entsprchend zu erstzen. Dannach "ESC" drücken und ":" drücken, danach "w" eingeben und enter drücken. Danach "q" und enter. Ich habe mir zwar selber geholfen, aber ich offe ich kann auf diesem weg einigen helfen, die dasselbe Problem haben. Ich teste, die Konfiguration jetzt und melde mich, wenn Probleme auftauchen.


----------



## Ben Ben (4. Juni 2004)

zu den vi commandos (da durch crontab -e die crontabdatei in vi geöffnet wird)
zum speichern kannst du auch direkt :wq bzw :x eingeben.
nur so als kleine Ergänzung.


----------

